# Sept 29th - OOTD



## Andi (Sep 29, 2007)

IÂ´m going out for a cocktail or two. Nothing too fancy

black button down: H&amp;M

handbag: Mango

gold accessories fromo H&amp;M (leaf earrings) and Claire`s (bracelet)


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a great outfit!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree!

I wish there was an H&amp;M in Houston...





Why's everywhere else get all the good stuff??


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 29, 2007)

that is a cute outfit! you look very pretty Andi


----------



## KellyB (Sep 29, 2007)

Lovely Andi, as usual.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 29, 2007)

Very Cute Andi!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 29, 2007)

Hot!

I'm wearing my last clean t-shirt and a pair of jeans! lol! Laundry time for Shaundra!


----------



## luxotika (Sep 29, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 29, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## fawp (Sep 29, 2007)

I like it. Very cute and simple.


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi,

Very pretty Andi


----------



## Andi (Sep 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree!
I wish there was an H&amp;M in Houston...





Why's everywhere else get all the good stuff??

H&amp;M is great indeed, but IÂ´d trade it in for Forever21, Charlotte Russe etc any second!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 29, 2007)

Charlotte Russe has some of the cutest tops!.


----------



## LilDee (Sep 29, 2007)

very cute!


----------



## Anthea (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## Fashionluvver (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cute.And your very pretty if i may add.


----------



## chloemisspretty (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree!
I wish there was an H&amp;M in Houston...





Why's everywhere else get all the good stuff??

Iam with u on that one me and my friends were talking about that the other day. I think we deserve on in Houston.


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 30, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## MindySue (Sep 30, 2007)

wtf.you are hot.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 30, 2007)

I effin' hate you.

You're gorgeous.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Sep 30, 2007)

wow andi u look great!!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I effin' hate you.
You're gorgeous.

aww, I know you love me


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

Andi you look wonderful. Very classy.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 30, 2007)

U R H.o.t


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks, girls! I rarely get "dressed up", only on weekends really, so it always feels nice to look a little more put together than on my jeans and t-shirt days


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww, I know you love me






I'd bum you, sure.

Haha.


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I'd bum you, sure.

Haha.

bum me? Huh? I donÂ´t dare to ask what that means...but I guess you meant BUMP


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

Arent you cute!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 1, 2007)

Cute outfit Andi.


----------



## han (Oct 1, 2007)

you look pretty!


----------



## JennyMcL (Oct 1, 2007)

You look great as usual Andi. I always admire the way that girls with such light coloring look so great in black.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 1, 2007)

Very cute Andi!


----------



## Andi (Oct 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JennyMcL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look great as usual Andi. I always admire the way that girls with such light coloring look so great in black. thank you! I always admire the way girls with dark hair look in white. I guess we canÂ´t have it all



lol


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 1, 2007)

you look totally hot andi! love the button down


----------



## monniej (Oct 1, 2007)

andi, you always look so pulled together. super professional look. i love it!


----------



## Andi (Oct 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif andi, you always look so pulled together. super professional look. i love it! aw thank you. But honestly I rarely look pulled together, most times IÂ´m too lazy to match all my accessories and stuff


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 25, 2007)

*Very Nice*


----------



## evelyn (Nov 5, 2007)

You are so beautifull


----------

